# Our new site preview.....



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

We are just about ready to launch the new site so here is a preview of our new project. Let me know what you think so far , we should have the new site up for viewing by mid week . Thanks www.projectxflyfishing.weebly.com


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

I had a hard time getting to your web site. Is your web only cold water? If you don't know, most of the fly fishers (around here) , fish warm water (hot water). Lets see what you have to offer. Its only 110 at my house today. peace


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

driftwoodfisher said:


> I had a hard time getting to your web site. Is your web only cold water? If you don't know, most of the fly fishers (around here) , fish warm water (hot water). Lets see what you have to offer. Its only 110 at my house today. peace


 Thanks, The site is not up yet just a preview, and yes a large portion of what we do is warm water/ Saltwater (I am in Freeport) I have been building rods on the coast for many years. I can relate to the 110 degrees it is 104 here right now.Thanks for taking a look . Dave


----------



## Honest Jeremy (May 14, 2011)

Looks good so far. If you are looking for some exposure I work on a large hunting ranch in the Texas Panhandle and we have around 300 acres of private water that our guests fly cast for Largemouth Bass, Bluegill, and Catfish. All my rods are TFO, but would be more than happy to demo one to our guests for you.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Honest Jeremy said:


> Looks good so far. If you are looking for some exposure I work on a large hunting ranch in the Texas Panhandle and we have around 300 acres of private water that our guests fly cast for Largemouth Bass, Bluegill, and Catfish. All my rods are TFO, but would be more than happy to demo one to our guests for you.


That might be something worth discussing give me a call .979-201-9046


----------



## Honest Jeremy (May 14, 2011)

I will give you a call next week. We are trying to get ready for dove season, then two big a** groups til Monday. Sadly enought fishing is not high on the last right now. Look forward to speaking with you.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*Rods made in america*

I have been fishing these rods for some time, if someone can find a better rodmaker let me know. David's work is second to none, and i have fished many of the rods he makes and they all are very nice. 
with the exception of my tuna rods i am switching over to all his stuff.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that checked our site, we are right here in Freeport TX . Our main focus is Texas ,I believe that due to the site content many thought we did not offer any SW rods. Come by and cast some of our designs and let us know what you think. Thanks again ...................Dave


----------

